# Shrimpy Pasta Skillet



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

As it was her birthday eve, my presented me with a new 10" Lodge cast iron skillet yesterday then said, "now you can cook me something". Inspired by my good friend 


 tx smoker
, I set about fridge, freezer, and pantry acquiring the needed ingredients and got to cooking. First up was getting some large elbow pasta and medium sized shrimp done out on the patio stove, still another 112º day here.






Once that was done and cooled down it was time to begin the assembly line. I sprayed the skillet with some Pam then covered the bottom with Alfredo sauce and the pasta





Next up was a layer of the cooked shrimp





Then it was time to grate up some of that hippie cheese with merlot wine in it, really fragrant





Covered the shrimp with a thick layer of the remaining Alfredo sauce





Then topped it all off with the grated cheese





I took a little break to suck down some Evan, then fired up a chimney of coals and filled the Vortex pushed back to one side of the kettle, skillet on the other





After 15 minutes I gave the skillet a 180º turn for even heat, waited another 15 minutes and pulled the skillet off. Got the skillet inside to the kitchen, it looked pretty darned good and smelled even better





Plated up with a little Caesar salad and a glass of cab.





This dish was voted a resounding success by the pickiest eater on the planet, she's decided the leftovers will be just fine for her birthday dinner. Whatever that cheese with the wine in it is, I'm getting more at Sam's Club, makes a huge difference over mozzarella. So that's my story for the day, thanks for lookin' in, stay safe! RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks great.  did you leave the bottom vent wide open or close it at all? I recently got a vortex and trying to figure out the temp.  so far wide open seems to work with all the wind we have been getting.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 15, 2020)

Ray that's a great looking meal . 
I have no doubt the left overs will be fit for a birthday dinner . Throw on a steak to share . Twist it into some surf and turf . 
Enjoy .


----------



## xray (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks great Ray! I’d tear that dish apart. If you get more of the merlot cheese can you tell us what kind? I love port wine cheese but am curious to what you used.

Also in that first picture, that sun is super bright shining off your pot. It wouldn’t surprise me if you needed a welders mask to cook dinner!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice I could sure do away with a plate of that.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoa brother!! Looks like you treated that much deserving young lady to a spectacular pre-birthday dinner. Congrats on making her happy with a job extremely well done. That looks simply Delicious!! Big LIKE on this one sir

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2020)

Damn Ray! That is awesome man. The color you get on top of that hippie cheese is perfect need to get some to try out. Big LIKE man!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

Dang Ray that is in fine lookin' meal for the brides birthday!

Is this the cheese?









						Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
					






					www.samsclub.com
				




GREAT BIG LIKE!

I wish Sue wasn't allergic to shellfish cause I love it.

John


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 15, 2020)

Dang RAY! Thats a fine looking pasta dish! Happy birthday to the wife!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like Awesome Eats from here!!
Great Birthday, leftovers & all !!
Nice Job, Ray!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Looks great.  did you leave the bottom vent wide open or close it at all? I recently got a vortex and trying to figure out the temp.  so far wide open seems to work with all the wind we have been getting.



Thanks FB! Every time I've used the Vortex I went with top and bottom vents wide open. I imagine one could shut the vents down and it'd work pretty much like the SnS to where you could  dial the temp down pretty low. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Ray that's a great looking meal . I have no doubt the left overs will be fit for a birthday dinner . Throw on a steak to share . Twist it into some surf and turf . Enjoy .



Thanks Rich! There would be nothing to share, Jan's never in her life eaten a steak, lamb chop, or a piece of bacon; chicken, fish, and burgers are OK. She doesn't like honey or strawberry jam either, she ain't always what you'd consider easy to feed, tho she's a food critic! RAY




xray said:


> Looks great Ray! I’d tear that dish apart. If you get more of the merlot cheese can you tell us what kind? I love port wine cheese but am curious to what you used. Also in that first picture, that sun is super bright shining off your pot. It wouldn’t surprise me if you needed a welders mask to cook dinner!



Thanks Joe! AZ John has the cheese pictured down below this from Sam's Club. The stuff has a really nice wine fragrance that's enhanced during the cook, browns up to a nice color. The reflection off the pool just seems to show up on camera, not a bother when I'm out there, tho I do incorporate the welders gloves I have for fiddling with my offset. Thanks for the Like Joe, much appreciated. RAY




HalfSmoked said:


> Nice I could sure do away with a plate of that. Warren



Thank you Warren, and thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like you done yourself proud on that cook Ray. I could eat that everyday. Happy Birthday to the wife!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Whoa brother!! Looks like you treated that much deserving young lady to a spectacular pre-birthday dinner. Congrats on making her happy with a job extremely well done. That looks simply Delicious!! Big LIKE on this one sir Robert



Thanks Robert, you were my inspiration for this cook! During the build I kept asking myself, 'what would Robert lay on next?". Practice makes perfect, I feel I'm getting a little better at these CI cooks as I go along. Thanks for the Like my friend, much appreciated. RAY




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Ray! That is awesome man. The color you get on top of that hippie cheese is perfect need to get some to try out. Big LIKE man



Thank you John! I figured that cheese would go well with shrimp, fish, chicken, and beef. Pork would be kind of iffy I think, not sure. Thanks for the like John, I do appreciate it. RAY




Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dang Ray that is in fine lookin' meal for the brides birthday! Is this the cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the stuff my friend, and thank you for posting it! I'm thinking once you get some you'll come up with a pretty darned creative cook. Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Looks great.  did you leave the bottom vent wide open or close it at all? I recently got a vortex and trying to figure out the temp.  so far wide open seems to work with all the wind we have been getting.



Thanks FB! Every time I've used the Vortex I went with top and bottom vents wide open. I imagine one could shut the vents down and it'd work pretty much like the SnS to where you could  dial the temp down pretty low. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Ray that's a great looking meal . I have no doubt the left overs will be fit for a birthday dinner . Throw on a steak to share . Twist it into some surf and turf . Enjoy .



Thanks Rich! There would be nothing to share, Jan's never in her life eaten a steak, lamb chop, or a piece of bacon; chicken, fish, and burgers are OK. She doesn't like honey or strawberry jam either, she ain't always what you'd consider easy to feed, tho she's a food critic! RAY




xray said:


> Looks great Ray! I’d tear that dish apart. If you get more of the merlot cheese can you tell us what kind? I love port wine cheese but am curious to what you used. Also in that first picture, that sun is super bright shining off your pot. It wouldn’t surprise me if you needed a welders mask to cook dinner!



Thanks Joe! AZ John has the cheese pictured down below this from Sam's Club. The stuff has a really nice wine fragrance that's enhanced during the cook, browns up to a nice color. The reflection off the pool just seems to show up on camera, not a bother when I'm out there, tho I do incorporate the welders gloves I have for fiddling with my offset. Thanks for the Like Joe, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, that melted cheese just looks awesome! Another great looking meal Ray!  I think I could get foundered on that. And happy birthday to the mrs. 

Ryan


----------



## Marinersfan51 (Jul 15, 2020)

That cheese looks fantastic - how well does the Vortex work for browning stuff like that? I'm really curious about them and am thinking about getting one


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2020)

Dang Ray, you knocked that one out of the park!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Jan's never in her life eaten a steak


You know , as soon as I hit the reply button I had that thought . He made shrimp because she doesn't like steak .
Happy you posted this . Reminded me I had some cheese I bought a couple weeks ago . Has chardonnay in it .


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow that looks phenomenal!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 15, 2020)

That looks absolutely delicious. Big like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks like you done yourself proud on that cook Ray. I could eat that everyday. Happy Birthday to the wife!



Thanks WR, it actually took a lot of pressure off of today, now I've plenty of time to think about cooking something up for myself! Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> Wow, that melted cheese just looks awesome! Another great looking meal Ray!  I think I could get foundered on that. And happy birthday to the mrs. Ryan



Thanks Ryan! Now Mrs G is getting a little crabby due to her internet connection crapping out, it's always something. She'll just end up taking over my computer for awhile, about time for a dip anyway. Thank you for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it. RAY




Sowsage said:


> Dang RAY! Thats a fine looking pasta dish! Happy birthday to the wife!



Thanks Travis, it's not always easy coming up with something for dinner that makes her happy, this did! Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Looks like Awesome Eats from here!!
> Great Birthday, leftovers & all !! Nice Job, Ray! Like. Bear



Thank you John! I got her the goopy cards she loves, maybe I'll go get some flowers later! Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Marinersfan51 said:


> That cheese looks fantastic - how well does the Vortex work for browning stuff like that? I'm really curious about them and am thinking about getting one



Thank you! A Vortex is well worth having, expands what a Weber can do. RAY


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 15, 2020)

Man that is a good looking meal.  I love that cheese, we eat it regularly for an afternoon snack.  I can see this cook in my near future.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 15, 2020)

Damn Ray! You went over the top with this one!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 15, 2020)

looks delicious Ray, happy birthday to the mrs.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang Ray, you knocked that one out of the park! Al



Thanks Al, the CI skillet is working out better than I thought it might in a charcoal kettle, even get a little hint of smoke. Thank you for the Like Al, much appreciated. RAY




smokin peachey said:


> Wow that looks phenomenal


Thanks Peach, I think it's that hippie wine cheese that gives off the good color at the end. RAY




GATOR240 said:


> That looks absolutely delicious. Big like!



Thanks Denny, sometimes even a old blind dog finds a bone! Thank you for the Like too, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Man that is a good looking meal.  I love that cheese, we eat it regularly for an afternoon snack.  I can see this cook in my near future.



Thanks a ton! I had that cheese sitting in my fridge since Xmas not having a clue as to what it was good for, was afraid when I popped the wrapper it might smell like stinky feet and just get tossed. The stuff tastes and smells great, cooks up good too! Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




Steve H said:


> Damn Ray! You went over the top with this one!



Thanks Steve, probably never would have happened without the benefit of our discussion group. RAY




smokerjim said:


> looks delicious Ray, happy birthday to the mrs.



Thanks Jim! Jan's having fun modeling all the new clothes she bought herself on my behalf, I'm not allowed to shop. Thanks for the Like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## tander28 (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks awesome Ray!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks tasty ray. I already told you I smoked some of that cheese this past winter. Good stuff. Bet it smelled amazing cooking though


----------



## 73saint (Jul 15, 2020)

Ray, that looks incredible!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ray that looks fantastic!  I'm sure it was delicious.
My Wife is very picky too and I can appreciate your joy at making something she really liked.  
Happy Birthday to your Mrs.

Mike


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks tasty ray. I already told you I smoked some of that cheese this past winter. Good stuff. Bet it smelled amazing cooking though



Thanks Jake! I can't say what's better, the taste you get from the cook or the way it makes the kitchen smell when your bring it inside. One thing for sure that I've taken note of Jake is the color of the cheese at the end of the cook is really appealing.




73saint said:


> Ray, that looks incredible!!



Thank you Saint! I really think the cheese I used ends up giving off some great camera appeal, on top of a really different flavor profile. Like I stated earlier on this thread I think this cheese will add a nice dimension to cooks with some different meats, and I'll be finding out because I have plans for a few more cooks using the stuff. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> Ray that looks fantastic!  I'm sure it was delicious. My Wife is very picky too and I can appreciate your joy at making something she really liked.  Happy Birthday to your Mrs. Mike



Thanks Mike, sounds like you know right where I'm coming from! My wife could live on fish, chicken, and salad, I'm a meat guy so it really is rewarding when I can produce something we can both sit down to. . Thank you for the Like Mike, it is much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Looks awesome Ray!



Thanks Tander, wifes happy with her leftovers, I'm gonna griddle up a bacon cheeseburger! RAY


----------



## 73saint (Jul 15, 2020)

Im getting some of that cheese!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## b-one (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s a great looking dish!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 19, 2020)

b-one said:


> That’s a great looking dish!



Thanks b-one, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## no right turn (Jul 20, 2020)

That finished shot right off the grill, that's the stuff dreams are made of.

What Evan Williams were you drinking? I'm a huge fan of the White Label BiB (great value), but the Single Barrel is right there with it.


----------

